# neues zur homepage und neue produkte



## Alutech-Support (29. Januar 2005)

servus 

neu ist das unsere seite nun auch in english läuft, französisch soll auch
bald kommen
einige preise sind stark reduziert worden ( z.b. naben!!!)

neuigkeiten :
es wird bald noch eine weitere ALUTECH pedale kommen ( günstigeres modell )
ALUTECH ISIS Innenlager alla Truvativ giga pipe DH
eine weitere ALUTECH Felge mit 40mm Breite, sowie die MX 32 und die neue
Felge wird es auchmit 36 Loch geben, die schwarz gepulverten Felgen werden
durch ein eloxal finish ersetzt.

bilder gibts hoffentlich in geraumer zeit! =)

grüße
joh


----------



## Fh4n (29. Januar 2005)

das nenn ich eine schöne Erweiterung  
Ich schau gleich ma vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alutech-Support (30. Januar 2005)

noch mehr neuigkeiten!

zusätzlich wird es auch ein neue naben-serie geben.

eine naben-serie die von alutech in voller eigenregie konstruiert wurde
eigenständiges design
sehr robuster aufbau
sehr hochwertige Japanische industrielager,2fach gedichtet ( VR sogar 3
lager!!! , 2 stück bremsseitig und 1 rechts  )
HR naben 4 stück lager nabenbreite 135/150/165mm 12mm steckachse
shimano kompatibeler freilauf
farbe nur schwarz mirrow eloxal
32/36 loch
preis wird leicht unter DT/Hügi niveau liegen

mehr infos bald!

grüße
joh


----------



## Mr.Radical (31. Januar 2005)

Bitte ka Innenlager wie des Truvativ. Nehmts da lieber RaceFace als Vorlage.


----------



## DaSterch (31. Januar 2005)

Alutech-Support schrieb:
			
		

> noch mehr neuigkeiten!
> 
> zusätzlich wird es auch ein neue naben-serie geben.
> 
> ...


 
Bitte keine japanischen Lager, nehmt besser FAG oder SKF.


----------



## rsu (31. Januar 2005)

...und das Gewicht der Naben+ weiterer Produkte??? Will ja auch noch berghoch treten können...


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Januar 2005)

na super, habe Mitte Januar Laufradsatz aus Hügi FR und gepulverten Alutechfelgen gekauft


----------



## slaughter (31. Januar 2005)

kann ma bei alutech eigentlich auch steckachsen kaufen. hab nen ddu mit 12,0mm steckachse und such ne achse die vernünftig passt also von länge und durchmesser. hab nämlich festgestellt das es da ganz schön große toleranzen gibt von 11,7mm bis 12,0mm gibts da alles. wollt ne achse in schwarz evtl. mit inbusaufnahme.


----------



## Alpha_1 (31. Januar 2005)

cycophilipp schrieb:
			
		

> na super, habe Mitte Januar Laufradsatz aus Hügi FR und gepulverten Alutechfelgen gekauft




na deswegen werden die hügis doch au net schlechter


----------



## Alutech-Support (31. Januar 2005)

slaughter schrieb:
			
		

> kann ma bei alutech eigentlich auch steckachsen kaufen. hab nen ddu mit 12,0mm steckachse und such ne achse die vernünftig passt also von länge und durchmesser. hab nämlich festgestellt das es da ganz schön große toleranzen gibt von 11,7mm bis 12,0mm gibts da alles. wollt ne achse in schwarz evtl. mit inbusaufnahme.



was hast du denn für eine hinterrad-nabe? eigentlich ist da ja immer die achse bei, ich denke aber da lässt sich was machen!




			
				DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte keine japanischen Lager, nehmt besser FAG oder SKF.



nur weil die lager aus japan kommen heißt es nicht das sie schlecht sind 

grü
joh


----------



## ewoq (31. Januar 2005)

abgesehn von den ganzen parts wär ein neues teamtrikot nicht übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaughter (1. Februar 2005)

ich hab ne dt hügi fr nabe 150mm 12mm steckachse. da war keine achse dabei. kenn des eigentlich so dass man die passenden steckachsen beim rahmenhersteller kaufen kann (is ja zumindest bei gabeln so). ich hab momentan eine steckachse aber bei der is das gewinde ca. 3mm zu kurz, deshalb muss ich da beilagscheiben unterlegen   . ausserdem hat die auf beiden seiten gewinde mit mutter. ich denk ma da wirds schönere lösungen geben...hoff ich zumindest.


----------



## Alutech-Support (1. Februar 2005)

slaughter schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ne dt hÃ¼gi fr nabe 150mm 12mm steckachse. da war keine achse dabei. kenn des eigentlich so dass man die passenden steckachsen beim rahmenhersteller kaufen kann (is ja zumindest bei gabeln so). ich hab momentan eine steckachse aber bei der is das gewinde ca. 3mm zu kurz, deshalb muss ich da beilagscheiben unterlegen   . ausserdem hat die auf beiden seiten gewinde mit mutter. ich denk ma da wirds schÃ¶nere lÃ¶sungen geben...hoff ich zumindest.




unsere achsen haben auch nur auf beiden seiten eine mutter. aber falls du eine haben willst bestell sie einfach mit den passenden maÃen, das sollte dann hinhauen!

____


so nochmal zu den naben, habe hier ein paar neue infos!


SS Nabe 590gr.  â¬149,90 (nur diese nabe kommt mit einer 10mm steckachse )
HR 12/135  430gr.  â¬239,90 ( 12mm alle ohne steckachsen)
12/150   450gr.  â¬249,90
12/165   490gr.  â¬259,90
VR 20mm Steck 220gr.  â¬119,90  ( 3Fach gelagert!)

lieferbar ab ca. ende mÃ¤rz/mitte april


grÃ¼Ãe
joh


----------



## Alutech-Support (9. Februar 2005)

hallo!
das ist unser neuer teamrahmen mit dem das alutech racing team in die saison 05 starten wird!

gewicht 4,2 kg o. dämpfer
federweg 225mm
hinterbaubreite wahlweise 135/150 o. 165mm
neues steckachsensystem mit HEX Steck gegen verdrehen der achse, doppelte schraubklemmung.
wechselschaltaugen von dem TFF Modellen.
der rahmen wurde zu über 90% neu konstruiert und hat nur 3 teile von dem alten modell ( Kopfrohr, Sitzrohr- von der Dropsau - und Innelagergehäuse ), selbst Schwingenstreben oder Druckstreben sind neu auchj wenn sie täuschen ähnlich den der Hardride aussehen.
die umlenkwippe wird aus einem 20mm dicken block herausgefräst und ist letztendlich leichter als die X-harD wippen von der hardride bei wesentlich höherer seitensteifigkeit, in verbindung mit dem neuem schwingenyoke und dem HEX Steckausfallenden wird eine enorme steifigkeit des hinterbaus erreicht ( meßungen folgen noch zum vergleich )
fast alle lager wurde im durchmesser größer somit wurde es notwendig eigene bolzen anfertigen zu lassen, diese sind aus hochfesten alu und hardeloxiert und somit auch noch leichter als die bolzen der hardride...
auf wunsch und gegen aufpreis TITAN BOLZEN für die dämpfer sowie TITAN feder.
die sattelstütze lässt sich voll versenken.
der horstlink wurde neu gezeichnet das so noch weniger antriebseinflüsse entstehen.

leider geht dieser rahmen erst zur eurobike in den normalen verkauf.
freuen darf sich das ALUTECH TEAM auf diesen rahmen also ab ende feb. anfang märz darauf
und 10 rahmen werden  exclusiv vorab der eurobike in dem handel kommen ab mitte / ende März, hierzu müssen intressenten direkt bei uns nachfragen.
der VK Preis wird bei 2500.- EUR sein mit dämpfer, HEX Steckachse, ELOXAL Wippe, teamlackierung.


grüße
joh


----------



## wolfi (9. Februar 2005)

ich durfte mitte dezember die ersten zeichnungen bewundern.
nur mit der vollversenkbaren sattelstütze verstehe ich nicht ganz....
geht der wippenbolzen nicht durch?
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## downhillsau (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

He,he Wolfi,ich war schneller!  Feuerhaar(Martin) und ich waren im November bei Jürgen und da durften wir auch schon die ersten Zeichnungen bewundern.Aber in echt,sieht er ja mal hammergeil aus!Bin auch mal gespannt,was sich Jürgen für eine? Farbe einfallen lässt.Das wird auch was besonderes.
Ich freu mich schon drauf,die neue Sau das erste Mal zu rocken  

Bis denne, Grüsse aus den kalten Oberharz,Arschi

PSWolfi: Zum Sautreiben kommt natürlich Willy´s Bruder auch mit.Werden wohl dieses Jahr ein paar Säue mehr aufkreuzen


----------



## Sunblade (9. Februar 2005)

Der lÃ¶st die Hardride dann ab, oder? Was soll er denn kosten wenn er normal verkauft wird, die 2500â¬ beziehen sich ja auf die 10 schon vorher verkauften Exemplare?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alutech-Support (9. Februar 2005)

Sunblade schrieb:
			
		

> Der lÃ¶st die Hardride dann ab, oder? Was soll er denn kosten wenn er normal verkauft wird, die 2500â¬ beziehen sich ja auf die 10 schon vorher verkauften Exemplare?



hey sunblade,

nein ablÃ¶sen wird die teamsau keinen rahmen, und der normale verkaufspreis ist 2500,- wird auch dabei bleiben denke ich 

grÃ¼Ãe
joh


----------



## downhillsau (9. Februar 2005)

Hey Joh!
Denkste schon ans Gewicht der Teamsau???Sind ja "nur" 300 g weniger ,als die DH.Na gut,mit kürzeren Dämpfer,Titanfeder und Bolzen ist das schon ne ganze Menge.Was macht deine Teileliste?
Grüsse der arschi


----------



## wolfi (9. Februar 2005)

downhillsau schrieb:
			
		

> PSWolfi: Zum Sautreiben kommt natürlich Willy´s Bruder auch mit.Werden wohl dieses Jahr ein paar Säue mehr aufkreuzen





willy´s bruder? natürlich ist ein bruder von der alten sau willy herzlich willkommen. ich habe übrigens seine ganze family zum fressen gern.


----------



## DaSterch (9. Februar 2005)

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, warum sind dort Rohloff Zughalter dran?
Die Rohloff -Nabe gibt es doch garnicht für Steckachsensysteme (außer die 10mm Touring-Schraubachse) also warum die halter?

gruss


----------



## Alutech-Support (9. Februar 2005)

hey,

dieser rahmen ist ausgelegt für rohloff, also nicht irreführen lassen wegen den zugegenhalter für die rohloff, die ausfallenden sind für die neuen HEX steckachsen, also für rohloff gibt es das "alte" system, nach unten offen.

grüße
joh


----------



## DaSterch (9. Februar 2005)

Alutech-Support schrieb:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> dieser rahmen ist ausgelegt für rohloff, also nicht irreführen lassen wegen den zugegenhalter für die rohloff, die ausfallenden sind für die neuen HEX steckachsen, also für rohloff gibt es das "alte" system, nach unten offen.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das Hex-Steckachsensystem eine Option bei diesem Rahmen. Gut zu wissen.

Gruss


----------



## streetbiker88 (10. Februar 2005)

hy hab da mall ne frage wegen den neuen variablen Ausfallenden ist das schon stapil mein ja nur wen man von ner mauer abrutscht ist die bremse im arsch oder??????


----------



## Sunblade (10. Februar 2005)

Die Hinterbaubreite is ja wählbar. Is des nur damit man seine alte Nabe behalten kann, oder hat ein breiterer Hinterbau irgendwelche Vorteile?


----------



## Schulbub (10. Februar 2005)

Alutech-Support schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> das ist unser neuer teamrahmen mit dem das alutech racing team in die saison 05 starten wird!
> 
> gewicht 4,2 kg o. dämpfer
> ...




rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## luniz (10. Februar 2005)

hi, mal ne fertigungstechnische frage: wie habt ihr dieses frästeil gemacht, das da unter dem unterrohr angebracht ist? hat der jürgen nen 5achs-bearbeitungszentrum?? 





mfg luniz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alutech-Support (10. Februar 2005)

Sunblade schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hinterbaubreite is ja wählbar. Is des nur damit man seine alte Nabe behalten kann, oder hat ein breiterer Hinterbau irgendwelche Vorteile?



bei 150mm breiten hinterbau ist die kettenlinie wesentlich besser als bei 135mm. und der hinterbau ist noch steifer.

grüße
joh


----------



## Sele666 (10. Februar 2005)

@luniz


des glaube ich net oder er hats anfertigen lassen...

ich denke eher ne platte fräßen und dann ums rohr biegen....


----------



## theworldburns (10. Februar 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> @luniz
> 
> 
> des glaube ich net oder er hats anfertigen lassen...
> ...



entweder das, oder eines der fertigteile aus taiwan


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2005)

luniz schrieb:
			
		

> hi, mal ne fertigungstechnische frage: wie habt ihr dieses frästeil gemacht, das da unter dem unterrohr angebracht ist? hat der jürgen nen 5achs-bearbeitungszentrum??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blech 2D fräsen und anschliessend biegen ! Wer soll das sonst bezahlen ??


----------



## Sunblade (28. Februar 2005)

Wann kommen Bilder in Lack und Leder?


----------



## Mr.T (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hoffe das ist der richtige Threat für meine Frage!
Ich brauche ne neue Nabe für mein Dirtike und die Alutech Singlespeednabe ist ja recht günstig (zumindest die günstigste mit 36 Loch die ich bis jetzt gefuden habe) nur was ich wissen wollte: hat die einen Freilauf für normale Ritzel (DX z.B.) oder eine Gewinde für schraubritzel! auf dem Photo der HP ist das leider nicht zu erkennen!
Ach ja und wenn jemand erfahrunugen mit der Nabe hat, immer her damit!
Greez!
T:


----------



## Rote-Locke (24. September 2005)

Moin,

die Alutech Webseite wird soeben wieder auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht, die meisten neuen Produkte und auch alle aktuellen Preise sind bereits online. Besonders im Bereich Laufräder und Naben hat sich was getan. Bei den Rahmen ist die Wildsau Team dazu gekommen.

Erstma!


----------



## HEAVYDUTY (2. November 2005)

Tach,
was unterscheidet die neuen Felgen,FX,MX und DX ausser der Breite? Sind doch alle gleich robust, oder?
Senk ju.


----------



## Rote-Locke (2. November 2005)

Moin,

klar das Material ist das Gleiche, aber durch den jeweils anderen Querschnitt wird natürlich mehr oder weniger Material verbraucht und damit natürlich auch mehr oder weniger Stabilität erreicht.
Selbstverständlich haben wir darauf geachtet, dass alle Felgen entsprechend ihrem Einsatz robust ausfallen. Aber eine breitere Felge bringst natürlich in Verbindung mit einem anderen Profil höhere Stabilität und leider auch etwas höheres Gewicht mit sich. Hier sind also die Unterschiede zu sehen.
Alles also ganz logisch - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GdG (17. November 2005)

Moin,

ab wann darf mann denn mit 'ner ungefähren preislichen Größenordnung für die angekpndigten hydraulik-STI'sfür's RR rechnen ??
Bin da sehr interessiert.

Grüße Jörg.


----------



## Rote-Locke (17. November 2005)

Moin,

nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge wird es wohl im Dezember soweit sein, wird auf jeden Fall auch auf der Homepage und in der Presse veröffentlicht.


----------



## cycophilipp (26. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke eher ne platte fräßen und dann ums rohr biegen....



Alter wenn das Deine Vorstellung von Umformen/Trennen ist, dann sollten wir das Bike doch besser aus dem Vollen fräsen... Das wäre nach Deiner Rechnung sogar billiger


----------



## theworldburns (27. Dezember 2005)

cycophilipp schrieb:
			
		

> Alter wenn das Deine Vorstellung von Umformen/Trennen ist, dann sollten wir das Bike doch besser aus dem Vollen fräsen... Das wäre nach Deiner Rechnung sogar billiger



oh ein spezialist, wie ist das teil am tretlager denn sonst entstanden?


----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Januar 2006)

Auf der Wildsau Seite sind jetzt wieder ein paar spypics aus der aktuellen Entwicklung zu sehen. Zunächst einige Bilder eines Nachfolgers des DDU tff Prototyps und eine erste Skizze eines Slopestyle Rahmens.
All das gibt es hier!


----------



## dantist (6. Januar 2006)

gute güte, der DDU Rahmen sieht ja heftig aus....

Was mich aber brennender interessiert, ist der vpp-rahmen. gibts da schon details zu fedwerweg und geometrie? sind noch zusätzliche vpp-rahmen von alutech geplant oder "nur" ein slopestylebike?
übrigens, ist censored falsch geschrieben...

alles in allem, weiter so alutech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (6. Januar 2006)

was isn mit dem Jü los? nachdem glückswurf KEILER jetzt noch sowas??





wer hat lust und zeit fürn Bruch?


----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Januar 2006)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> gute güte, der DDU Rahmen sieht ja heftig aus....
> 
> Was mich aber brennender interessiert, ist der vpp-rahmen. gibts da schon details zu fedwerweg und geometrie? sind noch zusätzliche vpp-rahmen von alutech geplant oder "nur" ein slopestylebike?
> übrigens, ist censored falsch geschrieben...
> ...




wie peinlich Du hast recht, aber es war gestern schon soooo spät  
Wie gesagt mehr Infos zu dem Rahmen kommen erst wenn der erste Rahmen fertig ist. Federweg wird wohl so um und bei 160-180mm liegen - das ist alles was bekannt ist/sein darf.

Erstma!


----------



## Maui (6. Januar 2006)

seidem die Rote-Locke locke an der Homepage bastelt passiert da mal richtig watt    

jetzt noch ein KEILER Bonbon und die macht ist mit dir


----------



## dantist (6. Januar 2006)

vielen dank für deine Antwort. dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den prototyp. also ich muss echt sagen in letzter zeit seid ihr echt produktiv, das finde ich super!!


----------



## cookie850 (6. Januar 2006)

Kleiner Hinweis: wenn man auf eurer Startseite (http://www.alutech-bikes.com/) auf das Logo, sprich den Wildschweinkopf, klickt, kommt man auf ne ältere Version der Homepage. Beim Klick auf die die Fahnen landet man auf der aktuellen Seite. Das ist doch sicherlich nicht so gedacht.
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Januar 2006)

Moin,

danke für den Hinweis, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.  
Hab ich aber eben geändert, jetzt kommt man immer auf die aktuelle Seite.

Erstma!


----------



## Rote-Locke (7. Januar 2006)

Moin,
bezüglich des slopestyle Rahmens hier noch ein Hinweis: Dieser Rahmen ist nichts für den touren oder enduro Einsatz, da durch den Flachen Sitzwinkel der Sattel nicht so hoch gesetzt werden kann. Das ist so gewollt! Für diesen Einsatz haben wir unserer Hardride Modelle im Programm.


----------



## Sunblade (7. Januar 2006)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber brennender interessiert, ist der vpp-rahmen.


Wenn das im Sitzrohr da ein Gelenk sein sollte, ists schonmal ein Eingelenker. Im DH Forum wurde auch schon über die Anlenkung spekuliert und man kam zu der Vermutung, dass es eher sowas wird.


----------



## GdG (3. Februar 2006)

Moin,

da wir ja nun inzwischen den 03.Februar schreiben will ich doch mal ganz sanft drängeln: Wie stehts um die angekündigten Hydraulik-STI's fürs RR ?? 

Grüße Jörg.


----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar kleine Updates auf der Webseite sind jetzt online, wie z.B. folgendes:

Messe-Schlendern in Taiwan, der Reis(e)bericht zur Taipei Cycle Show

Alutech führt den revolutionären IKP-Standard ein

Kurzweiliger Tourbericht zur Wildsauausfahrt

Demnächst auch neue aktuelle Fotos vom Keiler, sowie zur SlopeSau. Außerdem wird die My First Wildsau gerade neu gestaltet, was leider dazu führt, dass bis vorraussichtlich ende Juni keine Kidbikes geliefert werden können.

Kritik und Anregung Eurerseits ist immer herzlich willkommen!

Viel Spaß beim stöbern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Mai 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> wie peinlich Du hast recht, aber es war gestern schon soooo spät
> Wie gesagt mehr Infos zu dem Rahmen kommen erst wenn der erste Rahmen fertig ist. Federweg wird wohl so um und bei 160-180mm liegen - das ist alles was bekannt ist/sein darf.
> 
> Erstma!



Und vielleicht ein Releasetermin? wenigstens so ca.


----------



## Maui (17. Mai 2006)

und ein angepeilter Preis $$$


----------



## axel123 (1. Juni 2006)

schon mal jemand hier rein geschaut?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222106




gruß

axel


----------



## Wildsau Rider (8. Juni 2006)

Ja Phääät der "Pudel" ist eigentlich genau das was ich suche!!! ab wann wird er ca bekommen sein? 


Gruß Jan


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Juni 2006)

Wildsau Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Phääät der "Pudel" ist eigentlich genau das was ich suche!!! ab wann wird er ca bekommen sein?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan



26. Kalenderwoche stand da, falls du selber zu faul bist um zu gucken.


----------



## Atreyu (20. Oktober 2006)

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/news/spy.html

da ist er nun der neue Slope Pudel


----------



## crossie (20. Oktober 2006)

hm. alles schön und gut, aber was is aus der slopesau geworden? dieses prototypenbild und so weiter... in die tonne gekloppt?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Oktober 2006)

croissant schrieb:


> hm. alles schön und gut, aber was is aus der slopesau geworden? dieses prototypenbild und so weiter... in die tonne gekloppt?



alles hier zu lesen..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3095194#post3095194

slopesau fürs erste zurückgestellt.

der pudel prototyp wird wohl die nächsten wochen das erste mal im bayerwalde das fliegen lernen
ich werde euch drüber berichten

grüße
Tom


----------



## Big-Hiter (19. Januar 2007)

Hi

Jürgen wie siehts aus mit neuen Trikos irgendwas krachendes währe ma nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helfari (19. Mai 2007)

Ab wann gibt's denn Bilder vom DH Pudel und dem noch namenslosen Freerider?


----------



## Murcielago (13. August 2008)

Ab wann gibt es Bilder von dem neuen TeamTriko?


----------



## Speedpreacher (13. August 2008)

Murcielago schrieb:


> Ab wann gibt es Bilder von dem neuen TeamTriko?



es mag zwar bei dem "titel" nicht unbedingt einleuchten, aber schaust du hier und scrollst nen bissl runter... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88720&page=89


----------



## robertg202 (18. August 2008)

Wie schauts denn mit den 09er Rahmen aus? Verändert sich viel beim Hardride FR? Gibts schon Bilder?


----------



## lipmo51 (19. August 2008)

gerade eingetrudelt


----------



## Marina (19. August 2008)

bereits getragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. August 2008)

tach jungs und mädels hat schon jemand das 09er keiler design gesehen wie sehen die frames den aus und gibt es so neue features oder bleiben wir beim alten rahmen design und so mfg chris


----------



## S.Jay (4. März 2009)

So ich weis nicht wie Ihr darüber denkt, aber ich habe heute die neue Freeride gelesen und da drin hat der Keiler Trail-XA mit der Punktzahl 9 abgeschnitten und das finde ich mal voll geil. Das bestätigt mich darin diese kleine Marke so gut zu finden und mir eventuell noch vorm Sommer einen Keiler-XA zuzulegen.
Gruß an alle und Ride on.


----------



## InoniPeniprep (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem neuen Album kommt auch eine neue Jünger Homepage und ein neues Design für das Forum.

Diese Änderungen werden in den nächten Tagen durchgeführt.
Daher kann es zum Ausfall des Forums und der Homepage kommen.

Viele Grüße
Euer Redax-Team


----------



## NoBeerForFear (31. März 2010)

hey leute.
ich finde auf der neuen alutech seite leider nix zum g boxx 2 pudel.
haben die den aus dem programm genommen?


----------



## Marina (31. März 2010)

Gute Frage, schreib doch ma dem Jü ne email, wenns dich interessiert =)


----------



## Heili (14. Mai 2010)

Hi,
also ich hab vor mir nächsten Winter ein Cheaptrick aufzubauen.
Deshalb wollt ich fragen ob Alutech das bis dahin noch produziert, weiß da vielleicht jemand bescheid? Danke =)


----------



## S.Jay (15. Mai 2010)

Hi ich denke mal der Jürgen weiß bescheid.
Keine Angst dem kannst Du jederzeit!! eine email schicken und eine vernünftige Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Heili (15. Mai 2010)

Danke ;-)
ähm, wo finde ich die Adresse? 

Edith sagt:
schon gefunden ;-)


----------



## sap (24. September 2010)

die neuen Rahmen sind nun auch online


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. September 2010)

Enduro und Hardride unter 1000 Euro 

Hey, da war mal der EK teurer als jetzt der VK...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (24. September 2010)

und ich trau mich noch immer keine Hardride FR zu kaufen, weil ich bisher auf keiner probesitzen konnte


----------



## S.Jay (24. September 2010)

Der hat ja die Preise gesenkt mein Keiler-XA is jetzt über en hunni günstiger.
Alles wird teurer nur ein Alutech nicht.


----------



## kittyhawk (13. Januar 2011)

hat sich eigentlich am wildsau hardride fr rahmen viel geändert seit 2005?


----------



## MO_Thor (14. Januar 2011)

S.Jay schrieb:


> Der hat ja die Preise gesenkt mein Keiler-XA is jetzt über en hunni günstiger.
> Alles wird teurer nur ein Alutech nicht.




Einer der Gründe, warum ich mich auf n Trail XA eingeschossen habe. Ich geb mir bis zum Sommer Zeit zum Geldsammeln, dann kommt mir ne Sau ins Haus


----------



## Tantebrisco (13. Februar 2012)

Cheap Trick ist teurer geworden;-)


Aber einen Orden für die neue Präsenz gibts trotzdem! Sauber!!


----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

Dito, finde die Website nun auch richtig gut!


----------



## hnx (4. März 2012)

Kann wer was zur Größe des Alutech Team Trikots sagen, eher weiter und/oder länger, damit noch Schoner drunter gehen?

Danke


----------



## ollo (4. März 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Kann wer was zur Größe des Alutech Team Trikots sagen, eher weiter und/oder länger, damit noch Schoner drunter gehen?
> 
> Danke




kannst Du mir den Geschmack von Bananen erklären 


oder anders gesagt, was brauchst Du genau ....... die Antwort auf, sind sie größer als oder sind sie länger als und Schoner gehen unter jeder Größe und am besten immer unter die Größe die man braucht


----------



## hnx (4. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> kannst Du mir den Geschmack von Bananen erklären
> 
> 
> oder anders gesagt, was brauchst Du genau ....... die Antwort auf, sind sie größer als oder sind sie länger als und Schoner gehen unter jeder Größe und am besten immer unter die Größe die man braucht





Meinte das es "L" und "L" gibt bei Bekleidung. Mancher Hersteller schneidert weiter, mancher schmaler. Als Beispiel im Fahrradbereich ist Platzangst L passend für 185cm was dem XL von Sombrio entsprechen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (4. März 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Meinte das es "L" und "L" gibt bei Bekleidung. Mancher Hersteller schneidert weiter, mancher schmaler. Als Beispiel im Fahrradbereich ist Platzangst L passend für 185cm was dem XL von Sombrio entsprechen würde.




da hilft nur eines, das Alutech Bestellen und Proberen und wenn es nicht passt wird es sicher getauscht) welche größe von Alutech, welcher Größe von Hersteller xy entspricht ???? 

Mein XL von POC ist ca 5 cm schmaler und auch etwas länger wie das XL von Alutech (da passen Protektoren drunter)


----------



## hnx (4. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Mein XL von POC ist ca 5 cm schmaler und auch etwas länger wie das XL von Alutech (da passen Protektoren drunter)


Hilft schonmal weiter, Danke 

POC schneidet die Trikots/Jerseys ja eh immer etwas länger.


----------



## ollo (4. März 2012)

sorry, andersherum, das Alutech ist sowohl länger als auch breiter, in Summe ist das POC Shirt also kleiner


----------



## hnx (4. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> sorry, andersherum, das Alutech ist sowohl länger als auch breiter, in Summe ist das POC Shirt also kleiner


Ja was denn jetzt 
Letztere Option wäre besser, wenn ich mir die Rückenlänge der POC Sachen anschaue


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (13. März 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, meinen Internet Führerschein zu verlieren:
Wie lautet die Adresse von Alutech?
Ich finde nur Bilderrahmen, Autofelgen und Shops...


----------



## old_school (13. März 2012)

http://alutech-cycles.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (13. März 2012)

Zack, Führerschein ist weg 
besser zu merken ist eh wildsau.com


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (13. März 2012)

Danke. 
Die Seite hatte ich gefunden, und irgendwie für einen Shop gehalten.


----------



## Lapidal (27. März 2014)

Wie funktioniert es in dem Shop bei der Rahmenauswahl für die Fanes? Da gibt es 3 verschiedene auswahlmöglichkeiten:
*FANES 4.0 RAHMEN ANO BLACK M2014*
*FANES 4.0 RAHMEN ANO BLUE M2014*
*FANES 4.0 RAHMEN CUSTOM COLOR M2014*

wenn man aber eines auswählt sehe ich keinen unterscheid mehr, mann kann dann wieder Farbwahl treffen. 
Was ist da jetzt der Unterschied? 

Bin da etwas verwirrt


----------



## ollo (31. März 2014)

Lapidal schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert es in dem Shop bei der Rahmenauswahl für die Fanes? Da gibt es 3 verschiedene auswahlmöglichkeiten:
> *FANES 4.0 RAHMEN ANO BLACK M2014*
> *FANES 4.0 RAHMEN ANO BLUE M2014*
> *FANES 4.0 RAHMEN CUSTOM COLOR M2014*
> ...



schwarz elox... sorry Anodisiert , blau Anodisiert und Farbe nach Wunsch gepulvert,  guckst Du hier http://alutech-cycles.com/custom/colorchart.html


----------



## wolverine56 (13. September 2014)

Hab a mal a Fraach. Wird eure Seite noch upgedatet oder bleibt das so. Da wird ja im Konfigurator nix angezeigt in Bezug auf Farbwahl oder sonstiges. Dachte da kann man sich halbwegs a Radl zambasteln. Da würd ich mal dem nächsten jungen Burschen der bei euch an der Werkstatt vorbei läuft einen Zehner samt Administratorenzugang geben, damit die Seite mal ins 21 Jahrhundert vorstößt. Ihr wollt ja Radl verkaufen und ich wäre sehr interessiert. Apropos wann kann man denn mit 2015er Updates zu den Produkten rechnen? Vor allem beim Fanes hört ma nix. Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Ganiscol (13. September 2014)

Alutech direkt anrufen oder anschreiben, hier wirst du bestenfalls durch Zufall eine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Februar 2015)

warum ist dieser faden immer ganz oben, quasi angepinnt?


----------



## Alumini (3. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues!
Da dieser Thread ja nunmal angepinnt ist, würde ich gerne wissen, ob denn schon Liefertermine für die Fanes 5.0 und Sennes 2.0 FR als Rahmensets und Komplettbikes feststehen und ob die Ausstattungsvarianten schon feststehen. Auf der Webseite finde ich dazu nichts.
Danke!


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Januar 2016)

Und ich würde gerne wissen , warum keine Fat-Fanes mehr in der HP stehen


----------



## Alumini (5. Januar 2016)

So, ich habe soeben bei Alutech angerufen. Hatte leider die Frage nach der Fat-Fanes übersehen, sonst hätte ich das direkt mitgeklärt. Aber anrufen ist ja fix gemacht. Bin sofort durchgekommen.

- Sie sind gerade im Stress, die Teibuns sind heute gekommen 
- Jürgen fliegt diese Woche nach Asien für die Endabnahme der Sennes 2.0 Rahmen
- So in 6-8 Wochen sollten die dann hier sein, wenn alles glatt geht, also Ende Februar.
- Die Webseite ist noch bei einigen Modellen nicht up-to-date, soll aber schnellstmöglich gemacht werden.
- Es wird dann keine vorgefertigten Versionen geben, sondern Rahmenset/Basismodell und frei wählbare Upgrades.
- Ich frage mal per email nach den Ausstattungslisten vorab, die sollten vermutlich schon bestehen, wenn da was kommt, bevor die Webseite aktualisiert ist, kann ich's ja hier posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (11. Januar 2016)

Es tut sich was auf der HP


----------



## weezeewee (26. Februar 2016)

Weiß jemand wann die Fanes V5 Komplettbikes eingestellt werden? Stimmt der in der neuen Freeride Ausgabe angegebene Preis von 3999€ für das Topmodell V5? Wäre ja dann ein Nachlass von über 500€ ggü dem Vorjahr!?


----------



## MarcellKueppers (26. Februar 2016)

Schau hier

https://alutech-cycles.com/cms/neue-preise-und-spezifikationen/

Gruß

Marcell


----------



## weezeewee (27. Februar 2016)

Top, danke Marcel Jetzt wird das Fanes endlich mal wettbewerbsfähiger (preislich) mit anderen Enduros


----------



## herter (11. März 2016)

ich könnt ne wildsau kappe gebrauchen. leider gibts die auf der hp nichtmehr....

habt ihr (alutech) noch reste im lager???


----------



## marc53844 (14. März 2016)

Hi, und gibt es inzwischen eine Auskunft von FOX über die Gabeln für das Sennes?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Jakten (20. März 2016)

Moin,

fährt jemand die Alutech Team Short?

Es steht ja nur im Text "99% Polyester, 1% Elasthan".
Wie dick das Polyester ist, erfährt man nicht. 
Ich unterteile meist in 2 Kategorien:
- Tour- /Trailhose
- Downhill - / Bikeparkbuxe

Wozu zählt die Alutech Team Short eher?


----------



## scotty03 (20. März 2016)

Hi, meiner Meinung nach Trailhose. Das Inlay hinten am Bund ist sehr flexibel. Frühjahr, Herbst. Wenn es sehr heiss ist vielleicht etwas warm.


----------



## Alumini (21. März 2016)

Sennes 2.0 DH/FR jetzt auf der HP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (22. März 2016)

Ist schon einige Tage drauf. 

Naja, bin gespannt wie das mit den Gabeln von Fox aussieht.


----------



## ahold (6. April 2016)

Jürgen hofft, dass das Freeride Sondermodell Ende April ausgeliefert werden kann. Laut email von gestern.


----------



## Alumini (11. April 2016)

So wie die Sennes Kompletträder generell. Die Rahmen sollten letzte Woche gekommen sein.

Ende April kommt auch der Konfigurator auf der HP.

Alutech-Design bleibt das von 2015.

Design-Lackierung wird etwa 3-4 Wochen dauern.


----------



## COLKURTZ (14. April 2016)

Die ersten Fanes 5.0 Komplettbikes sind jetzt mit Bild online


----------



## weezeewee (8. Juni 2016)

Bilder von der Fanes 5.0 im Race Ready Aufbau sind online!


----------



## Bermann (1. August 2016)

Ist Alutech dieses Jahr garnicht auf der Eurobike?

Im Ausstellerverzeichnis ist Alutech nicht zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (4. Mai 2017)

#Maythe4thbewithyou, aber einen Tag später kommt´s dann dicke: 
Am 05.05.17 sind wir leider aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten an unseren Systemen nur eingeschränkt erreichbar. Das gilt für Telefon und Email. Die Türen funktionieren noch. 

#moinmoin #trueriding #trueservice #sorryforthat #freitagistnichtalletagewirkommenwiederkeinefrage


----------



## ole73 (11. April 2018)

Hallo
Es ist sehr ruhig bei Alutech und auch hier in dieser Rubrik.
Gibt es nichts Neues von Alutech zu berichten? 

Grüsse
Ole


----------



## COLKURTZ (2. August 2018)

Es ist soweit,  die Fanes 6 ist online.  Gezeigt werden das Rahmenset für 1800 und eine Trailready Variante für 3600.  Die Auslieferung soll wohl ab Oktober erfolgen können.


----------



## un1e4shed (3. August 2018)

Ich frage mich, was aus dem Alutech Punk geworden ist. Also das Carbon Gravelbike. Davon hört man ja leider auch überhaupt nichts mehr....


----------



## greg12 (3. August 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Es ist soweit,  die Fanes 6 ist online.  Gezeigt werden das Rahmenset für 1800 und eine Trailready Variante für 3600.  Die Auslieferung soll wohl ab Oktober erfolgen können.


nx eagle für 3500€ im direktversand?
schön langsam wirds unglaubwürdig. wer hätte früher für eine shimano alivio-like gruppe derartig viel kohle bezahlt?


----------



## A-n-d-y (8. August 2018)

Schade, das Fanes 6.0 traf genau meinen Geschmack, Optik,  Geometrie, usw... aber Preis/Leistungs der Ausstattung ist ein Witz, oder?   dachte ich seh nicht richtig...


----------



## zerg10 (8. August 2018)

Ca. 2.300 Euros für Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Achse ist eine heftige Ansage. Und dann ist außerdem keine Eloxierung wählbar. Mal sehen, ob sich da noch was im Laufe der Zeit am Preis und Optionen ändert...


----------



## Albschrat (9. August 2018)

Also 3.500 für eine NX finde ich auch schon eine Ansage. Der Vergleich mit Rahmen von Santa Cruz wie an anderer Stelle hier geschehen, passt aber auch nicht so ganz finde ich. Da ist die Modellpolitik doch noch mal eine andere.


----------



## COLKURTZ (22. August 2018)

Hä? Was macht denn ne Fat Fanes aktuell und neu bzw. wieder  in der Fanes Rubrik? 22. August 2018. Einzelstück?

Oder auch: Wer sowas vermisst hat, schnell zuschlagen!


----------



## COLKURTZ (6. September 2018)

https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-60-RaceReady-Komplettbike-275



Edit. Nun ist auch die Custom version online, sprich mit weitgehender, individueller Komponentenauswahl.

https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-60-Custom-Komplettbike-275


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-n-d-y (7. September 2018)

Schnäppchen


----------



## COLKURTZ (26. September 2018)

"Dann geh doch zu Netto! "      

____________________________________________


... und hier das Spitzenmodell
https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-60-Rayeta-Komplettbike-275


----------



## ole73 (10. November 2018)

Hallo
Ich habe gehört, dass es keine Teibun 3.0 geben wird. Stimmt das? Es soll dafür ein anderes bike geben?
Ich fände eine Teibun 3.0 mit dem Design der Fanes 6.0 super. Aber bitte nicht länger machen. ;-)

Grüsse
Ole


----------



## AlutechCycles (25. November 2018)

ole73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe gehört, dass es keine Teibun 3.0 geben wird. Stimmt das? Es soll dafür ein anderes bike geben?
> Ich fände eine Teibun 3.0 mit dem Design der Fanes 6.0 super. Aber bitte nicht länger machen. ;-)
> 
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort, auch wenn Sie leider kurz ausfällt: kein Kommentar, sorry...


----------



## COLKURTZ (27. Dezember 2018)

https://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-60-LoveOrHate-LH-Komplettbike-275


----------



## woorscht (14. Januar 2019)

Moin Alutech,
könnt ihr jetzt etwas zu den Bikes 2019 sagen oder nach wie vor alles geheim?
Bräuchte bald ein neues und schickes 29er Trailbike!


----------



## AlutechCycles (15. Januar 2019)

woorscht schrieb:


> Moin Alutech,
> könnt ihr jetzt etwas zu den Bikes 2019 sagen oder nach wie vor alles geheim?
> Bräuchte bald ein neues und schickes 29er Trailbike!



Hi,
Stand jetzt gibt es da leider noch nichts zu vermelden. Nur vielleicht dass momentan ein paar mehr Baustellen zu bearbeiten sind und die Crew da tatsächlich richtig Gas gibt. Wird auf jeden Fall spannend in diesem Jahr, das kann ich schon versprechen. Und sexy wird es auch.


----------



## Timmö__ (24. Januar 2019)

AlutechCycles schrieb:


> Hi,
> Stand jetzt gibt es da leider noch nichts zu vermelden. Nur vielleicht dass momentan ein paar mehr Baustellen zu bearbeiten sind und die Crew da tatsächlich richtig Gas gibt. Wird auf jeden Fall spannend in diesem Jahr, das kann ich schon versprechen. Und sexy wird es auch.



Sexy wie...sexy Sennes? Habe da was im Netz rumfliegen sehen..


----------



## AlutechCycles (1. Februar 2019)

Timmö__ schrieb:


> Sexy wie...sexy Sennes? Habe da was im Netz rumfliegen sehen..



Es könnte durchaus sein dass Du da tatsächlich etwas gesehen hast..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krasse-banny911 (10. März 2019)

Hallo,

wird es wieder einmal ein Fat Fanes geben? Auf der website ist es nicht mehr zu finden...


----------



## AlutechCycles (13. März 2019)

krasse-banny911 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wird es wieder einmal ein Fat Fanes geben? Auf der website ist es nicht mehr zu finden...



Hi, nach jetzigem Stand nur auf Anfrage und dann Einzelanfertigung.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (14. März 2019)

Danke, die Antwort reicht mir.


----------



## Orakel (6. Mai 2019)

kurze frage, letztes Jahr wurde auf dem Bikefestival (Riva) ein Gravelbike vorgestellt das dann im "Herbst erhältlich sein sollte ".
Was ist aus dem Projekt geworden ?


----------



## un1e4shed (7. Mai 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurze frage, letztes Jahr wurde auf dem Bikefestival (Riva) ein Gravelbike vorgestellt das dann im "Herbst erhältlich sein sollte ".
> Was ist aus dem Projekt geworden ?



Bei diesem Bild, steht es zumindest im Hintergrund


----------



## Orakel (7. Mai 2019)

Aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (16. August 2019)

Auf der Homepage wurde die Modellauswahl reduziert. Stand Mitte August 2019 gibt es jetzt noch die Modelle Fanes, Tofane, Sennes und Cheaptrick. ICB und Teibun sind entfallen.

Es fehlt mir gefühlt etwas in der AM/Trailbike-Kategorie. Vielleicht könnte man den Fanes 6.0 Hauptrahmen hernehmen, Hinterbau mit 140mm Federweg und 29 Zoll konstruieren und es Teibun 3.0 nennen - oder aber die Tofane in die Richtung kastrieren?


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2019)

Wieso kann ein Tofane kein Trailbike sein?


----------



## COLKURTZ (17. August 2019)

Ach komm, bitte. Das soll doch an dieser Stelle keine Diskussion über Kategorien werden. Ja, auch Jü beschreibt es so auf seiner Seite als Trailbike. Und das ist falsch. Ein Tofane ist sowas von glasklar ein Enduro.
Trailbike als Begriff wird inflationär verwendet. Ok, gut, ironisch, da draußen ist ja heute alles _Trailbike_ zwischen 110 und 180mm hinten, oder? Also selbverständlich das Tofane auch.


----------



## COLKURTZ (24. September 2019)

Es gab ein Update der Homepage. Ein bisschen frischer und moderner kommt diese m. M. n. nun daher 

Link Homepage

Auffällig wenig Auswahl gibt es derzeit im Lagerverkauf. Fast leergekauft - gut für Jü


----------



## Orakel (24. November 2019)

Hallöle Alutech Team, könnt, wollt ihr hierzu etwas anmerken?


> Orakel schrieb:
> Soo, und ab wann wäre den das Punk von Alutech zuhaben?
> Hatte bei Alutech schon mal angefragt, bekam leider keine Antwort!


Es kann sich nur um Tage handeln, die Rahmen sind bereits bei alutec vorrätig wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.. @AlutechCycles kann sicher etwas dazu sagen
PS:es dreht sich um das Punk


----------



## Quasarmin (3. Dezember 2019)

Das Punk ist jetzt auf der Alutech-Homepage


----------



## der-gute (4. Dezember 2019)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Das Punk ist jetzt auf der Alutech-Homepage


4600€ für ein Carbon-Gräwel mit Force 1 ???

Ich finde das echt total daneben.
Obwohl, was ärgere ich mich, nur M und L, daher bin ich sowieso raus.


----------



## _mike_ (4. Dezember 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> 4600€ für ein Carbon-Gräwel mit Force 1 ???


Vieleicht gibt es nur zwei Stück....dann wäre der Preis für das Unikat 
Oder er will es nicht verkaufen ;-)


----------



## amjay2019 (5. Dezember 2019)

Gravelbikes braucht kein Mensch ! Gravelbikes - auf deutsch Greuelbikes


----------



## Splash (5. Dezember 2019)

Ob es beim Punk bei dem nur einen Aufbau bleibt und/oder ggf ein Framekit (mit Gabel) angeboten wird, ist nicht bekannt oder? Auch sind die technischen Daten auf der HP schwer überschaubar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (5. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich nicht gerade MTB fahre, bin ich gerne mit dem Crosser unterwegs, könnte auch ebensogut ein Gravel sein. Die Bikes sind nun mal sehr vielseitig. Wenn ich mir andere Carbon Gravels wie Santa Cruz Stigmata anschaue, welches mit Ultegra einen UVP von 4999 hat, dann liegt das Punk immer noch in dem Rahmen wofür heute Bikes über den Ladentisch gegen. Die Nachfrage nach besonderen Bikes wird durch entsprechende Angebote und Preise bedient. Ich habe das Punk schon öfters gesehen und bin auch schon mal kurz probegefahren, ich finde das Bike ziemlich gelungen und es steckt für eine kleine Firma wie Alutech viel Aufwand und Risiko drin. Die vorangegangenen Kommentare finde ich daher etwas unangebracht. Es wird seinen Liebhaber finden oder verschwinden.


----------



## Quasarmin (5. Dezember 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> Ob es beim Punk bei dem nur einen Aufbau bleibt und/oder ggf ein Framekit (mit Gabel) angeboten wird, ist nicht bekannt oder? Auch sind die technischen Daten auf der HP schwer überschaubar ...


Auf der Artikelseite ist die Ausstattung unter "Spezifikation" und das das Datenblatt mit den Geometriedaten aufrufbar. Das sind die üblichen Angaben, was fehlt, bzw. was überschaust du nicht?


----------



## amjay2019 (5. Dezember 2019)

Rolf Wolshohl ist schon Ende der 50er Jahre Gravelbikes gefahren . Also was ist hier nochmal neu erfunden ?


----------



## Splash (5. Dezember 2019)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Auf der Artikelseite ist die Ausstattung unter "Spezifikation" und das das Datenblatt mit den Geometriedaten aufrufbar. Das sind die üblichen Angaben, was fehlt, bzw. was überschaust du nicht?


Stimmt, hatte ich irgendwie übersehen, mea culpa ....
Die einzige Frage, die ich mir aktuell stelle, ist allerdings absolut, wenn es das Punk nicht als Framekit gibt - die Frage der Reifenfreiheit anderer Durchmesser. Von der Logik her dürfte 27,5" in gleichen Breiten kein Problem sein, 29" aber nicht gehen (Ursprung ist, dass sich mir das Salsa Cutthroat eingebrannt hat) ...


----------



## Quasarmin (5. Dezember 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte ich irgendwie übersehen, mea culpa ....
> Die einzige Frage, die ich mir aktuell stelle, ist allerdings absolut, wenn es das Punk nicht als Framekit gibt - die Frage der Reifenfreiheit anderer Durchmesser. Von der Logik her dürfte 27,5" in gleichen Breiten kein Problem sein, 29" aber nicht gehen (Ursprung ist, dass sich mir das Salsa Cutthroat eingebrannt hat) ...


Was die Reifenbreite angeht, einfach mal anrufen, der Jü weiss das   Auch ob es ein Framekit geben wird. Das ist eben das Gute an den kleinen Firmen die auch selbst herstellen, sie gehen wenn es möglich ist auch auf Sonderwünsche ein.
Auf der Homepage ist jetzt übrigens eine Version mit Shimano für 2999,-eingestellt worden.


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2019)

das geht auch super als Rennrad  mit unter  7 Kg  und auf dem L habe ich schon gesessen und bei 1,94 geht das nur mit 100mm Vorbau und Stütze mit 2 cm Versatz und da sitzt man dann eher etwas aufrechter


----------



## GravityFan (13. Dezember 2019)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem 29er Sennes 3.0 aus? Auf der Website finde ich dazu gar nix. Geschweige denn von einer Mullet/Mixed-wheel/29-27 Variante.


----------



## _mike_ (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich warte auch immer noch auf das FR


----------



## Nanatzaya (2. März 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Ob es beim Punk bei dem nur einen Aufbau bleibt und/oder ggf ein Framekit (mit Gabel) angeboten wird, ist nicht bekannt oder?


Das würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die 3000 € für das Komplettrad mit GRX 1x11 an sich ganz vernünftig sind.
Optisch find ich's persönlich super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonnche (7. Oktober 2020)

Was kommt da denn? Tofane Nachfolger?🤔


----------



## _mike_ (7. Oktober 2020)

Die E-Fanes mit EP8 oder ein LT 29er Enduro ?


----------



## ollo (7. Oktober 2020)

man beachte das zweite Bild auf Insta mit der Dämpferaufnahme...... nicht eine Schweißnaht zu sehen .... egal was es wird es scheint wieder was geiles zu werden 🤪😍


----------



## Orakel (7. Oktober 2020)

sieht für mich aus wie der Steuerrohrbereich gefräst wäre 🤔


----------



## COLKURTZ (7. Oktober 2020)

Da kommt wohl die neue Tofane. Ich hoffe es klappt und Jü bringt zwei Federwegsversionen, Trail und Enduro


----------



## hasardeur (20. Oktober 2020)

Heute kam die Katze aus dem Sack, ein ePole-Fanes in geschweißt, statt verklebt.

Wenn ich Jü letztes Jahr korrekt verstanden habe, wird es kein Bike mit dem Namen Tofane geben, dafür unterschiedliche Fanes-Versionen (27,5", 29", Mullet, eFanes).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. Oktober 2020)

da ist es die CNC E Fanes


----------



## COLKURTZ (22. Oktober 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich Jü letztes Jahr korrekt verstanden habe, wird es kein Bike mit dem Namen Tofane geben, dafür unterschiedliche Fanes-Versionen (27,5", 29", Mullet, eFanes).



Ich hatte ihn dieses Jahr ungefähr so verstanden, dass noch was Neues in 29 Zoll kommt. Ich dachte und hoffe, dass das auch etwas mit weniger Federweg wird. Neu ist mir, dass das dann unter dem Namen Fanes laufen soll - okay, Danke!

Auf jeden Fall hat Alutech mit der CNC eFanes einen Eycatcher erschaffen. Wie im Kfz-Bereich, Umsatz wird mit dem Durchschnittswagen gemacht, der gekauft wird. Als Appetitanreger gibt es dann den seltenen Sportwagen gleicher Marke im Schauraum.


----------



## nrgmac (25. Oktober 2020)

News bzgl. des CNC Fanes sind inzwischen online.
Preis leider auch... 15k 
Der beworbene Gewichtsvorteil bei einem E-Bike erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.
Schönes Projekt, aber nichts für die breite Masse. Bleibe bei meiner 4er und geh jetzt biken.


----------



## COLKURTZ (30. Oktober 2020)

Auf der Seite hat sich was getan. Der Lagerverkauf ist frisch gefüllt mit Bikes. Sennes 3.0 FR, das wäre ja was für mich


----------



## COLKURTZ (25. November 2020)

Alutech feiert 10-jähriges Jubiläum der Fanes.
Alutech True News

Jürgen hat zwei Sondermodelle der Fanes aufgelegt. Eine Öhlins und eine Formula Version - bemerkenswert: Es gibt dort bereits den brandneuen Formula Mod Dämpfer zu kaufen.


----------



## ollo (25. November 2020)

da kann ich dem Jürgen nur Gratulieren  und ich erinnere mich noch genau an den Tag als er mit dem RAW Prototypen beim Brocken Rocken war und einer der Brocken Rocker die Druckstrebe beim Bunnyhop verbogen hat  aber wer den Jü kennt, kennt sein Improvisationstalent, ......kurz ein Langes Kantholz organisiert  und alles gerade gebogen.

Auch wenn das mit dem Prototypen nachdenklich gestimmt hat, waren nach dem Wochenende 2 Signatur Fanes bestellt ..... das eine hängt zwar als Nackter Rahmen im Bikeverlies aber jedes mal wenn ich den Rahmen da so an der Wand hängen sehe denke ich an dieses Wochenende im Harz, die paar Bier zu viel mit dem Jü und den Spaß mit dem grauen Fanes Signatur Teil. Aber am meisten freue ich mich wie Bolle wenn ich mit den aktuellen Alutechbikes unterwegs bin und auch nach dem Druckstreben Desaster von damals  im stillen denke...... alles richtig gemacht lieber Jü und Danke für diese Geilen Bikes .... sorry, True Bikes


----------



## fofiman (12. Mai 2021)

Hat es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, dass es hier nichts zu Sehen , zu Lesen oder zu Hören gibt von der Fanes 29 aus dem Mountainbike Magazin??


----------



## weezeewee (12. Mai 2021)

Was stand denn in der Mountainbike?


----------



## fofiman (12. Mai 2021)

Vorstellung der neuen Fanes 29" im Test


----------



## weezeewee (12. Mai 2021)

Und wie hat sie abgeschnitten? Stand da was zur Veröffentlichung (Termin)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (22. Mai 2021)

Der Artikel ist online frei verfügbar
Link Fanes 29


----------



## Olven (22. Mai 2021)

😬


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist online frei verfügbar
> Link Fanes 29


Was für ein beknackter Artikel. Ein 29“ Alu-Enduro mit 14,8 kg als schwer zu bezeichnen. Bestätigt meine Vorurteile gegen die Bike-Bravos. Mit 14,9 kg und Fox-Fahrwerk hätten sie wahrscheinlich gefeiert, dass es die 15 kg Grenze trotz potenter Reifen und Laufräder unterbietet.


----------



## COLKURTZ (24. Mai 2021)

Mir wird manchmal echt übel, weil ich das Niveau der Bike-Bravos als unterirdisch empfinde. Ganz ehrlich und ohne Arroganz: Gib' mir ein Bikeprospekt von einem bekannten, überarbeiteten und neuen Bike, und ich schreibe einen nachvollziehbaren, zutreffenden Artikel inklusive Fahreindruck - ohne jemals das Bike untern Hintern gehabt oder jemals live zu Gesicht bekommen zu haben.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Fanes 29 endlich auf der Homepage auftaucht. Im Lagerverkauf hat sich vor kurzem was getan, und es werden, für Alutech-Verhältnisse, massig Sennes angeboten. Nur leider keine Senne FR . Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Jü mir mal am Telefon gesagt hat, dass die Sennes FR höchst selten nachgefragt wird.

Tja, wie seinerzeit die Teibun zur Fanes, mir fehlt immer noch ein agileres, leichteres Trailbike in 29 oder 27.5 mit +/-140, also Kategorie wie 5010, Scout, Calling...


----------



## COLKURTZ (31. Mai 2021)

Stichwort Fanes 29:
Ein Vögelein hat mir gezwitschert, dass es hofft, dass es in den nächsten zwei Wochen etwas zu sehen gibt.


----------



## ulli! (1. Juni 2021)

Ja in der Tat ist der Artikel nicht der Hit, das Rad kommt aber auch altbacken daher... Sitzwinkel, Gewicht trotz Carbon-Hinterbau, Lockout am Lenker (is schon wieder 2000er Kult?), Reach und die Ausstattung is auch nicht ansprechend gewählt bei dem Preis. Bleibt noch die Frage ob Alutech überhaupt noch Komponenten für Komplettbikes geliefert bekommt.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juni 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Mir wird manchmal echt übel, weil ich das Niveau der Bike-Bravos als unterirdisch empfinde. Ganz ehrlich und ohne Arroganz: Gib' mir ein Bikeprospekt von einem bekannten, überarbeiteten und neuen Bike, und ich schreibe einen nachvollziehbaren, zutreffenden Artikel inklusive Fahreindruck - ohne jemals das Bike untern Hintern gehabt oder jemals live zu Gesicht bekommen zu haben.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Fanes 29 endlich auf der Homepage auftaucht. Im Lagerverkauf hat sich vor kurzem was getan, und es werden, für Alutech-Verhältnisse, massig Sennes angeboten. Nur leider keine Senne FR . Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Jü mir mal am Telefon gesagt hat, dass die Sennes FR höchst selten nachgefragt wird.
> 
> Tja, wie seinerzeit die Teibun zur Fanes, mir fehlt immer noch ein agileres, leichteres Trailbike in 29 oder 27.5 mit +/-140, also Kategorie wie 5010, Scout, Calling...


Hör dir Mal den Podcast von Paul Aston an, da wird erzählt wie neue Räder präsentiert werden und so ein Event abläuft, viele Werbefilmchen wie gut das Rad ist, welche Rennfahrer entwickelt hat, wie geil die Kinematik ist usw, am Ende hat man 2 Stunden zum Rad testen, ohne ein vergleichbares Bike, ohne Zeit zum abstimmen, und Fotos für den Artikel müssen auch in der Zeit gemacht werden...
Beim Crossworx Dash wurde in der Mountainbike der steile Sitzwinkel und die dadurch zu gedrungene Sitzposition bemängelt...das sagt doch alles.


----------



## COLKURTZ (10. Juni 2021)

Jü ist im Zweiwochenzeitrahmen geblieben....ab sofort online, die Fanes 29 (als Rahmenkit):



Made in Germany, ohne Dämpfer, 2999 EUR

Bitte nicht wundern, als Geochart zum .pdf Download siehst Du die der Tofane 2.0. Die Geodaten sind zutreffend, Tofane 2.0 und Fanes 29 sind diesbezüglich identisch.


----------



## ollo (10. Juni 2021)

der mattschwarze Carbon Hinterbau ist ja mal sexy...... ach was schreibe ich das ganze Rad ..... zum Glück ist kein Platz mehr im Schuppen 🤥


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wundern, als Geochart zum .pdf Download siehst Du die der Tofane 2.0. Die Geodaten sind zutreffend, Tofane 2.0 und Fanes 29 sind diesbezüglich identisch.


Ernsthaft?

macht doch keinen Sinn.
Ein Fanes 29 sollte doch eigentlich in Richtung Freerider mit 170 mm vorne gehen…oder?


----------



## COLKURTZ (11. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> 
> macht doch keinen Sinn.
> Ein Fanes 29 sollte doch eigentlich in Richtung Freerider mit 170 mm vorne gehen…oder?


Ja! Die Geo sind identisch. Hatte mir Jürgen so geschrieben gestern.

Ergänzende Info. Die Rahmen werden wohl im Juli geschweißt werden. Dürfte so August werden, was die Verfügbarkeit angeht.


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ja! Die Geo sind identisch. Hatte mir Jürgen so geschrieben gestern.


Und warum?
Aus Raider wird Twix, sonst ändert sich nix!?

muss man nicht verstehen, warum das selbe Rad jetzt Fanes heißen muss…


----------



## ksjogo (11. Juni 2021)

Rohre und deren Schwung sieht schon mehr nach Fanes aus.

Erstaunlich, dass es das Tofane komplett fahrbereit für 3.3 zu haben war. Alles geht hoch, nur die Löhne nicht.


----------



## COLKURTZ (12. Juni 2021)

Über den Preis bin ich auch gestolpert, das hält mich vom Spontankauf ab. Da brauche ich wohl doch noch Zeit zum Überlegen    Was würde eigentlich ein Signature Rahmen zB einer Fanes 6.0 neu kosten derzeit, falls es das noch gibt?

Der Rahmen der neuen Fanes 29 ist quasi ein Signature, zwar keine Wunschgeo (das müsste man bei Jürgen fragen, ob er das macht), aber handgeschweißt in Ascheffel.  Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: Von Jü himself geschweißt. Genauso himself, Stichwort alte Geo der Tofane 2.0, dass diese gut ist und keiner Verbesserung bedarf. Nicht zu vergessen Ketten- und Sitzstreben aus Carbon, die in den letzten Jahren 5 bis 600 EUR Aufpreis ausmachten.

Damit sind wir im Lieberhaberbereich bei einem Preis von 3k nackig und knackig und happig. Ein mir persönlich positiv und attraktiv aufgefallenes, Made in Germany Crossworx Dash 29 liegt bei 2.5k ohne Dämpfer, ohne HiBau aus Carbon, so zum Vergleich.

Diskurs

Das Trailbike mit weniger Federweg fehlt mir, wie schon gesagt (ala Jibb, Phantom, Prime usw.) Herausforderung: Ich finde, dafür braucht es auch eine andere, neue Hinterbaucharakteristik (progressiv, poppig, kein Staubsauger...letzteres beherrscht die Fanes)
Die Innovation in der Konstruktion stagniert. Der über Generationen übernommene Viergelenker bleibt unangetastet, er wird aber auch weiterhin als gut getestet (aktuelle Freeride). Hier hat sich aktuell also nur optisch etwas getan mit der Formensprache der Rohre oder auch der Änderungen der Leitungsverlegung.
Fehlt, aus welchem Grund auch immer, ein Mastermind bei Alutech, der ein Bike grundlegend neu entwerfen kann? Jü's Stärken sehe ich eher auf der handwerklichen Seite, sprich im Finish oder der Herstellung von Rahmen selbst.


----------



## der-gute (12. Juni 2021)

Ich hab damals 2400€ für meinen Tofane 1.0 Rahmen bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. Juni 2021)

warum sollte man das Fanes / Bike Grundsätzlich neu entwerfen, es funktioniert doch. Wenn ich den Vergleich ziehe Fanes 5.0 zu meiner Signatur Fanes, die 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, möchte ich gar keine Neuentwicklung. Liteville wird ja seit der letzten Vorstellung das selbe "Altbackene" "angelastet". Nur wozu neu machen wenn die Funktion gegeben ist ? 

Gerade das mach Alutech sympathisch, ein Konzept das Funktioniert und dem Bikeuser nicht jedes Jahr ein noch besseres Bike verspricht .......... das dann wirklich besser ist? Fragt sich nur für wen User oder Hersteller. Oder sind die anderen Bikes nicht ausgereift und eher testet by User?  
Ja ist schon langweilig etwas zu haben das Funktioniert, nicht das ich nicht über den Tellerrand schaue, aber manches Marketing der Bikebranche erinnert mich an "NEU, nur halb soviel Zucker wie vorher" (aber auch nur weil man die Halbe Portion nehmen soll) 

Die Allmountain die es mal gab, wollte keiner so recht haben, Thema Trailbike, falls dafür 140 mm als Federweg entsprechend ausreichend sind.


----------



## ollo (16. Juni 2021)

na da hat der JÜ ja was vor


----------



## COLKURTZ (27. Juni 2021)

Verfolgt das jemand von Euch, das FROM COAST TO COAST?

Mein Quark dazu:

Als St. Pauli Sympathisant und Millerntor-Gänger habe ich im Rahmen der Aktion gerne für _Viva con Aqua_ gespendet... Ihr auch  ...."+1" er hier.... ?
Das hier! ist das auf der Alutech Homepage auch so bezeichnete und verlinkte Herstellerforum. Vielleicht mangels Kapazitäten, aber ein bißchen Pflege mit einem neuen Thema auch hier im Forum zur Aktion wäre gut für's Marketing


----------



## ollo (28. Juni 2021)

wenn es was zu verfolgen gäbe , schade das die Aktion so sang und klanglos im Unterholz des MTB Forums verschwindet........... spende an Viva con Aqua ist schon vor ein paar Tagen raus


----------



## oldwoodkai (28. Juni 2021)

auf Instagram gibt es täglich kleine Berichte von der Tour
aktuell macht er am Alpsee eine kleine Pause


----------



## ksjogo (28. Juni 2021)

Auf Instagram bin ich aus Prinzip nicht, wo ist der RSS-Feed


----------



## COLKURTZ (2. September 2021)

Da ist die Fanes 6.1,
leichte Anpassungen an der Geo und Made in Germany nach dem Verständnis von Alutech
Link zur Fanes 6.1


----------



## ShockRox_71 (6. Dezember 2021)

Fanes 6.1 Pinion









						Fanes 6.1 Pinion 29/275, 7.999,90 €
					

Ein zentraler Schwerpunkt, gut geschützte Technik auch bei Schlamm und Nässe, wartungsarm, robust, blitzschnelle Schaltperformance in jeder Situation - es g




					alutech-cycles.com


----------

